# finally pictures of my babies :) :) :)



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Of course I think that MY RATTIES are the most WONDERFUL ratties of them all :wink: :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No piccies?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

first row: (left to right)
Nicodemus (my sweet lil man!)
Squish 
Wombat

Second row (left to right):
Tika
Tessa
Pearl

More to come later


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Cutie rats!


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

AWWWNESS!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I stll need to put up pics of the others - as well as some better ones of the first group of sweetie. Im sorry its taking me a while - we're having to change pic sizes etc, and im slow lol


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Our fatty rat, Boggles....or as I call him, Boggie lol
When I say this, he flips out.jumping around and then gives MANY kisses


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

one more of boggles


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Tessa - its always alll about her! She's my little one that was not treated very well by a pet shop - I didnt intend on getting her...but I couldnt walk away from that. (The idiot clerk was swinging her by her tail - after I politely asked the snot nosed kid to let me see her and I had her safely out of HIS reach, I popped the **** out of his hand and said some choice words as well as gave the manager a peice of my mind as well as a bad day Im sure) :x


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Meet Tica (pronounced Teee-kah). She is a ham, she will stop and be cute for the camera every time. She is also my girl who hangs on the bars of the cage everytime someone walks by, brazenly and shameless begging for the attention that she knows she deserves....a girl after my own heart! lol :lol:


----------



## vawny (Sep 19, 2007)

They are all _so_ beautiful... xx


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Cuties! I love the pic of Tessa.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you  I still have way more pics of my other babies that I need to get up. Im trying


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

CUTE! Absolutely adorable. Niccodemus is the one with the blaze right? he is so cute!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

yes. Nic is my favorite I have to say. He is the one that melted my heart and got me started in all this rattiness lol.

He broke his little leg right after we got him, poor thing....but is much better now. He is so smart, so sweet and just so darned cute - we're inseperable. Even most of my clients have gotten used to his presence and now love him almost as much as I do!

We are completely inseperable...Matter of a fact, he is on my shoulder right now <3


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Awww that is so sweet! He's very pretty.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Such pretty ratties!


----------

